# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Can SQL use vb code or ActiveX components

## kolofarthos

I am only recently getting into SQL (microsoft 2003 and 2005) but have several vb code snippets (mainly vb6), functions etc. that would be great if I could transform automatically into SQL or use ActiveX files created from them.

Is this a possibility and if so is there an easy way to import/convert?

Some code simply works on access databases and or excel and where possible it would be much neater to have the dbase and code in SQL.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## rmiao

There's no such tool in sql server.

----------


## Frank

If you want to do it the easy way, you need a tool (middleware) to access all these data sources with the same code. Check out www.aspdb.com and see how easy it is.

Fk

----------


## kolofarthos

Thanks both for the responses.

Frank, I'll have a look at the site you provided the link for.  :Smilie: 

Cheers

----------


## kolofarthos

Hi Frank,


Thanks for link
I must be missing something here?  :Confused:  I have had a look on the web site but it seems to be to access sql server info from a third party application, not use vb code on procedures/function on the sql database.

Have I got the wrong end of the stick or just being blind? :Embarrassment: 

Cheers

----------


## Frank

Yes, ASP-db is a DotNet middleware that can access SQL, ORACLE, DB2, MYSQL, ACCESS, EXCEL etc... using the same code (VB, C#...). You need to try the other SQL forum to get SQL help.

Frank

----------

